# Oh my god! I'm FINALLY PREGNANT!



## Maria29

Hello everyone,

I'm new to posting on this site although have spent many a day reading all of your posts!

Well I can't really believe I am saying this but I'm pregnant! I just found out like an hour ago. Oh my god........im in shock....We have been through one hell of an ordeal to get here but it was all worth it when i saw that pink line come up today. 

I am a long time sufferer of pcos which I was diagnosed with 10 years ago at the age of 19 whilst experiencing irregular periods. My doctor immediately put me on the pill (as this seems to be the doctors answer to everything) which i am convinced made everything worse in the long run. After coming off the pill at 24 (due to weight gain) my periods became heavier and more frequent until by the age of 25 I was bleeding virtually constantly with only a few days break every month. not great for baby making activities....

I decided to take matters into my own hands and go au natural! Did my research, stuck to a low gi diet and tried losing weight.....nothing worked. Until that is I was referred to a specialist at the hospital after specifically requesting to my doctor that i be put on metformin. (she refused!) 

Specialist put me on metformin 500mg x 2 a day stepped up to 500mg x 3 a day which i couldnt handle - too many side effects. I ended up taking 500mg x 2 at night with my main meal. As soon as I did that one month later first cycle emerged. I also lost about 3 stone by not doing very much really, except low gi diet and metformin.

That was last July and it took until Jan 2012 for me to have a proper recognisable cycle of 39 days. i was really starting to lose hope at this point and got quite depressed. :cry: Feb cycle was 32 days, ovulated on day 22 (used opk's). March/April cycle exactly the same for ovulation except no period this time and hey presto BFP on 14dpo!

1dpo boob pain straight away (same as previous month) right through to now though mainly on sides. Also shooting pains in boobies randomly.
5dpo horrendous constipation incident -never before have i ever experienced anything quite like it. I literally thought i was going to die alone on the toilet. I had to perform manual discompaction on myself - which is a real thing by the way - g**gle it. tmi I know. alarm bells were ringing......
7dpo bad pressure in left ovary, sensations in right ovary
8dpo ovary pain continued. sudden stabbing pain in lower back and cramping - both that bad that i had to lie down
10dpo I had pinkish discharge for exactly 1 day with cramping. The bleeding stopped but the cramps continued right through to now 14dpo. strange cramps - some similar to menstrual although not all the time like with period. more randomly but stronger - strong enough to stop me in my tracks.

My luteal phase seemed to be short at about 10 to 11 days so i was gutted at the discharge as i thought it was my period, but one day later nothing. it wasnt even enough to fill one 5th of a pad. mainly only noticed when wiped. sorry tmi !

So to sum up...after 4 years of turmoil success! I have only counted that we have been properly trying for 3 months as this is when i could confirm ovulation was occuring with opks.

sorry for the essay but im soooooo excited. Also if my calcs are right its a xmas day baby! :happydance: hubby still wont believe me even after seeing positive test!


----------



## jonnanne3

That is great news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Redhead84

Congratulations!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## iwantpeace

Yay!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Maria29

Forgot to ask - is my stomach supposed to be this swollen so soon? i literally look like im already 4 months preggo....... i am 4 weeks today


----------



## fl00b

aww congrats! :hugs:
it's normal to bloat a bit btw :) it soon goes down though + then you get your bump! :D


----------



## jo1983

Brilliant news congratulations x x


----------



## sophieeeex

Awww Yay!!! congratulations :D


----------



## Maria29

thank you everyone for responding, ill probably end up taking 5 more tests tomorrow just to be sure.........

we are supposed to be going on holiday on 15th may to spain - great timing! do you know if it will be ok for me to fly? I would be 7/8 weeks at that point - i have no idea what you can and cant do!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## Veganlily

Fabulous-congrats!!


----------



## calm

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXX


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :happydance: :baby:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats!


----------



## DancerX

Hugh congrats Hun hope all goes well :)


----------



## PheeBee

Many congratulations! x


----------

